# Is a Burberry polo worth $110?



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Is a Burberry polo a quality polo? Do they shrink after washing and drying? Does the color fade after a year of washing, and how well does the polo hold up?


I searched the forums but could not find anything about Burberry polo. Is there nothing because it is not popular, or because it is too expensive? 


Burberry reminds me a little of RL because it is thicker than Lacoste, but the thread in Burberry seems to be a higher quality more in line with Lacoste (a tighter thread), but Burberry is missing some of the nicer touches like mother of pearl buttons on Lacoste polo's. 


What is the better quality polo? Lacoste at $79 or Burberry at $110?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

No polo is worth $110, IMO. You can certainly make it _cost_ more than $110, but _worth_? No.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

StephenRG said:


> No polo is worth $110, IMO. You can certainly make it _cost_ more than $110, but _worth_? No.


I should have asked if a Burberry polo is *high quality* and will *last a long time*. I should not have focused on the price. Everyone has their own price points, so perhaps the better question is "If Burberry polos and RL polos were the same price, which polo would you buy?"

I don't mind spending more money if the quality is very good.

I like that Burberry polos have the plaid pattern by the buttons. It is a nice stylish touch like Lacoste mother of pearl buttons. It makes the polo more attractive and interesting.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Among my polos are RL, BB, Lacoste, Prada and Burberry. Including considerations of fit, which is different for each of us, as well at quality, I rate them in the order given.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

godan said:


> Among my polos are RL, BB, Lacoste, Prada and Burberry. Including considerations of fit, which is different for each of us, as well at quality, I rate them in the order given.


I don't have Prada, but definitely rank RL and BB well ahead of Lacoste, which is well ahead of Burberry.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

I don't own any Burberry clothing but I do own a large number of Lacoste. I have a buddy who would say Burberry is worth the money; I don't know. Looked at some Burberry polos a few months ago, didn't think there was any difference myself. Personally, I love Lacoste and don't care to find out the difference.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I've seen Burberry polos on clearance at Nordstroms for under $50 in solid colors. I'm not sure what makes them so special that they would be worth over $100. They seem like just nice but ordinary cotton polos to me. The plaid interlining of the placket is nice but I always cringe whenever I see someone wearing a Burberry polo with the collar popped up to reveal the plaid underlining. I'm a big fan of Lacoste polos as well and I love the MOP buttons and the tight, textured pique weave. Others don't like Lacoste as much because of the visible crocodile logo, proliferation of fakes on the market and the fact that many buy them because of brand cache.
Also, if there is a Burberry outlet near then you might want to check them out as well. There is an outlet near me and they always have plenty of polos in the $60-$80 range or less during major sales.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I have a Paul Stuart that I like and a Robert Talbott that I also like. Both are a lighter knit than standard-issue RL and the like. Both were also purchased at thrift stores for less than $5 apiece. I'm of the school that holds that polo shirts, like jeans, are a fairly disposable part of one's wardrobe and not much money should be spent on them. Cashmere socks, though, are another matter.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I have a Burberry polo that I got at Nordstrom a few years ago partly with a gift card. I liked the look. Considering I didn't pay much at all for it, it's at least performed up to the level that I paid. As for long term quality, I'm not certain. I only wear it occasionally, wash it on cold, and don't tumble dry, just like I do with my higher-end polos. At that rate, just about anything will last forever.

I think if you're on the fence about it, buy one on clearance and treat it like you'd normally treat a polo. That's the only way you'll know if it works for you.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

10 polo shirts are worth $110.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

If you're wanting to spend a lot on a polo I'd buy Lacoste. If you're not I'd buy LE (and I do).

I suppose that in the free market a high end polo is worth whatever someone is willing to pay. But in reality? No, it's not worth $110. Good crap you can buy a custom shirt from Skip Gambert for not much more than that.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO 110$ USD(over 700 RMB) is a heck of a lot of money just for a polo shirt. Are they actually made in England?.. 'imported' probably. Paying for the 'Burberry' name most likely.

BTW I have 2 polo shirts. A lime green 'GLV/平和英语' one from my last school,


... and a blue and white 'Foxconn', which I wore on holiday in the UK last year. Can't remember how I acquired this though. I think they're both good quality, because they haven't shrunk or lost colour in washes.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

I have several polo's Brioni I think is the best followed by RLPL polo's. LaCoste is ok not great. Generally clothing made by Burberry is good quality , raincoats , jackets , scarf's
etc. Why not a polo ? Where was the $100.00 polo made ? ,I think that is the key.
Burberry like many other high end men's clothiers manufactures their garments in Europe or 
Asia , the European one's tend to have higher quality than the one's manufactured in Asia.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

StevenRocks said:


> I have a Burberry polo that I got at Nordstrom a few years ago partly with a gift card. I liked the look. Considering I didn't pay much at all for it, it's at least performed up to the level that I paid. As for long term quality, I'm not certain. I only wear it occasionally, wash it on cold, and don't tumble dry, just like I do with my higher-end polos. At that rate, just about anything will last forever.
> 
> I think if you're on the fence about it, buy one on clearance and treat it like you'd normally treat a polo. That's the only way you'll know if it works for you.


I have not found Burberry on clearance. But you're right, it is worth buying one. It's only a hundred bucks, people spend that much on a dinner. I hope Burberry is made to last more than one year. If I can get 4 or 5 years out of a Burberry polo I feel it is a good value.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I was to spend this much on a polo shirt. I would expect absolute top quality and it to be 'Made in England', 'Made in USA' or 'Made in Italy' and NOT Bangladesh, India or Honduras. We do spend this much on a dinner sometimes, but at the same time we would expect more than just a hamburger, fries and coke.

100% ring spun 6.2 oz cotton pique knit. 
Matching knit collar and welts with narrow contrasting accent stripe.
Three matching rim pearl buttons and vented drop tail. 
*Made in USA*
$25.99

Appears to be good quality, looks great. IMO much better than spending money on a designer name.

...hell you can buy 4 of these for the price of a 'Burberry', 'RL' or whatever, and still have change for a hamburger, fries and coke.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

OldSchool, check Bloomingdale's for discount Burberry. They tend to discount it quicker than most stores.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree that no polo is actually _worth_ $110. Just because we pay an amount for something does not mean that it is worth the amount we paid. Personally, I stick with RLP and BB on sale. I have not found another brand that offers the fit and quality for the price I am willing to pay. I am wide open to suggestions. I am very slim so the polos at allusaclothing.com will not work for me.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Your only paying for the Burberry name. So, no, I wouldn't buy the Burberry polo over RL or Lacoste. Kiton OTOH... But that's only because its so soft and luxurious.


----------



## MRMstl (Nov 23, 2010)

OldSchool, buy a Southern Tide polo instead. Its ~$75 and is the nicest one out there IMO. Kills Lacoste, BB, and PRL. I have never worn Brioni, Prada or Burberry so I can't comment to those. But of any brand I've ever tried on, it's the best. There is a logo on the chest, but then again the plaid is a logo too so I assume you don't mind a logo.

www.southerntide.com

There is a store locator on the site or you can buy online.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

OldSchoolCharm said:


> Is a Burberry polo a quality polo? Do they shrink after washing and drying? Does the color fade after a year of washing, and how well does the polo hold up?
> 
> I searched the forums but could not find anything about Burberry polo. Is there nothing because it is not popular, or because it is too expensive?
> 
> ...


In my opinion - No - no polo is worth $110, $79, $50 or even $25. They are just a chunk of knit cloth and there is simply not that much quality you can add to it to justify paying more for a name brand version.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

If you like polos, you should get MTM polos, they will fit much better. Do a search for "bespoke polos" and you'll find a few online MTM outfits that can make one to your size and style. Of course you can have a real bespoke polo made up by your tailor, but this is probably unnecessary.

These lower end products like t-shirts, polos, etc., all cost around $100-$200 at high end fashion stores, because thats the minimum they charge for anything, and like someone else said, its only the price of a dinner, so they can get away with it. There will be some buyers who don't care, and at the same time, $100 is little enough that the very cheap aspirational buyer will spend it too. This is the same reason some clothing designers sell perfumes, in fact, some make the bulk of their profits doing so.

If you are looking for quality RTW polos, you should look to places that sell golf clothing. Some of these are made from mercerized cotton and somewhat nicer than the designer polos.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

MRMstl said:


> OldSchool, buy a Southern Tide polo instead. Its ~$75 and is the nicest one out there IMO. Kills Lacoste, BB, and PRL. I have never worn Brioni, Prada or Burberry so I can't comment to those. But of any brand I've ever tried on, it's the best. There is a logo on the chest, but then again the plaid is a logo too so I assume you don't mind a logo.
> 
> www.southerntide.com
> 
> There is a store locator on the site or you can buy online.


I agree with the sentiments I bought my first Southern Tide polo in 2009 and now have about six of them. At first I thought with the stretch fabric that they would not be all that great in the humidity but I have been pleasantly surprised.

I do also have PRL and others but I find that they wear the best of the lot. And the colour range is great too. As an aside I use to wear Lacoste in the 80's but then they went to the dogs.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Quality and appearance may be what one may be looking for in a clothing item. Example when wearing a Brioni polo quality and workmanship is excellent the feel is outstanding.
Wearing a RLPL polo in my opinion the quality and workmanship while excellent is not as well done as the Brioni nor does it feel as soft as the Brioni.
Other polo's such as the RL with the horse or other less expense polo's such as BB or LaCoste again the quality in workmanship, appearance and feel is not as good.

One may feel that the difference in quality , feel , and appearance does not justify the cost 
difference , does that not appear in everything we purchase.
Some would rather look for value than performance. No difference than driving a Porsche
or Honda. The Honda is an excellent value the Porsche offers excellent performance.


----------



## Thurnau (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a burberry polo. I actually like mine. Although I don't think it is worth its retail price in quality, it fits me better than RL and that is worth something to me. For durability I like RL, but there fit is pretty bad for tall people. For softness In the cotton i like BB, but I got hols in mine from machine washing. 

For a tall but thinner person fit I like Burberry and Bananna Republic's Tall sizes. Out of the 2 bananna looks better out of the dryer. Burberry's polos tend to have heavy wrinkling fresh out of the dryer. 

For quality I like RL, but their fit is bad if you are tall and thin, and their Tall sizes are a joke. The torso is the same size as the regular sizes, but the arm is longer, and there is an extra button in the neck. 

Brooksbrothers doesn't fit me well but their cotton is so soft, and it while it is very comfotable it is fragile. 

Lacoste is nice, but the torso isn't long enough. 

For me the Fit and feel is more important than the name brand or the durability.


----------



## shorty (Oct 5, 2009)

ajo said:


> As an aside I use to wear Lacoste in the 80's but then they went to the dogs.


I bought 3 Lacoste (double?) mercerized cotton polos back around 1996 on clearance for $14 each. For whatever reason, the yellow and brown fell apart but I still have and wear the blue to this day. It's rich, dark, and beautiful plus I love how it drapes on me. I have no idea why it survived and thought it would be the first to go even though none of the 3 ever saw the inside of a dryer. I have yet to find a comparable Lacoste/Izod since. Sad since they work great for short guys like me. :frown:

Off topic, sorry.


----------

